# Under concrete dust collection



## rick70364 (Oct 26, 2021)

I am wanting to make one run of pipe for my tablesaw. The saw has a down draft system. I know to run slow 90's and a clean out. Is there anything anyone thinking I've possibly missed. Is there any products to consider?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd put a pull wire/cable inside in case there's a blockage some day. Easier to do it now than running snake later on. I'd seal all the joints to prevent moisture from entering. I'd insulate around it with foam, but that maybe "overkill"..... I donno? I boxed in my heating ducts, 8" metal, with 2" foam when I built my house 44 years ago, and that was to prevent heat loss. I filled the voids with dry sand around the pipes. Then capped it with 2" foam and Visqueen.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The clean out is a good idea.

How long is the run? What kind of blower and what size duct?


----------



## rick70364 (Oct 26, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> The clean out is a good idea.
> 
> How long is the run? What kind of blower and what size duct?


The run to the table saw and out feed table/work table is about twelve feet. Electrical is also under slab for both tablesaw and power tool outlets. I am having steel plates cut to cover the trenches for ease of access. The dust collector is two horse power.


----------



## rick70364 (Oct 26, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> The clean out is a good idea.
> 
> How long is the run? What kind of blower and what size duct?


The idea I have is to run all dust collector pipe in clear. I know that the cost is quite a bit higher, but for such short runs, including for the wall with the panel saw, sanders, and such, is probably a good idea for identifying an problems quickly. Thoughts?!?!


----------



## rick70364 (Oct 26, 2021)

rick70364 said:


> The idea I have is to run all dust collector pipe in clear. I know that the cost is quite a bit higher, but for such short runs, including for the wall with the panel saw, sanders, and such, is probably a good idea for identifying an problems quickly. Thoughts?!?!


Sorry, you asked about duct size..... starting at 5" stepping down to 4". From there probably 2 1/2 ...based on the requirements for the dust port sizes needed. I really haven't focused on that yet being where I am in the process. 7


----------



## rick70364 (Oct 26, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> The clean out is a good idea.
> 
> How long is the run? What kind of blower and what size duct?


The run will be approximately 16 feet straight. Blower is 2hp @ 4".


----------

